# Remicade and laser hair removal



## Tesscorm (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure if any of you have had to deal with this but hoping you'll have some info.  (Also posted in remicade forum...)

S has been on remicade for approx. 1.5 years now and he would like to do some laser hair removal. Has anyone had this done while on remicade? I'm concerned about skin and/or photosensitivity and wondering if it would apply to laser hair removal. 

Some of you may remember he recently had quite a bad sunburn, granted he was out for quite a while with no sunscreen, however, it was not a sunny day and he still ended up with quite a severe burn. So just a bit concerned about sensitivity.

Also, he currently comes home from school for his remicade infusions - he's planning to schedule the hair removal sessions on the same weekend. So he would end up having both the laser removal and infusion within a 24 hour time period. Could this worsen the effect?

I wish he just wouldn't do it but it's something that really bothers him and he very much wants to go ahead with it.  

(By the way, I did ask his GI once but he kinda just shrugged it off and said he'd never heard of any problem.)

:confused2:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2014)

I have never done it, but haven't had problems with regular shaving of legs, etc....

As for the sun sensitivity, you can actually burn WORSE when it is a cloudy day - you don't realize the amount of UV rays still making it through the clouds - I got a nasty burn years ago while out on a very cloudy day.....

Is he having the removal done before or after the infusion? If the doc doesn't seem too concerned I wouldn't be - I would just make sure to keep the area as clean as possible and watch for any issues so that if there is one it is caught early.


----------



## Tesscorm (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not worried about the removal of the hair (ie shaving vs laser), it's really the photosensivity aspect that I'm questioning.

I've tried to google it but found little info on laser treatment and sensitivity (other than brief/vague references to photosensivity).  But have heard of people ending up with burns from laser treatment.   I'm sure this happens rarely but with the remicade complication...???

Not sure if he'll go before or after infusion... but there's a good chance it'll end up being  on the same day.  Do you have any thoughts as to which would be better to do first?


----------



## CrohnsKidMom (Sep 3, 2014)

I have heard that a dermatologist is the best one to do laser hair removal, and they would likely be able to answer this question-maybe. But I'm not sure if you can just call up a dermatologist's office and ask, or if you'd need a referral.


----------



## Tesscorm (Sep 3, 2014)

I tried to find a derm office that also offered laser treatment - there weren't as many as I thought there'd be (at least, not close by). :ymad:  Found one and explained about remicade to receptionist, thought consultation would be with derm but was only with aesthetician (and she wasn't familiar with remicade).

Thinking maybe it might be best to schedule laser mid infusion cycle - switch his infusions to a location near school and have him do laser near home so I can keep an eye on his skin after the treatment???  Although I feel better when I can keep an eye on him after infusions too!  :lol:  :yfaint:


----------



## greypup (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree that a derm is the best specialist to ask if it's safe.  My daughter's derm has very specific opinions on what light therapies are safe and she's on azathioprine.


----------



## rollinstone (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd convince him to wait it out if he can, they have warnings saying that laser removal isn't recommended for ppl on certain medications, the medications they're referring to are the ones that make you more sensitive to light... Otherwise yeah definitely go see a derm first, I'm also interested in getting it done but I'm on imuran and starting remicade again so I don't wanna risk getting any complications. Plz keep us posted though!


----------



## kimmidwife (Sep 4, 2014)

Tess,
Laser hair removal is definitely a no no when you are on medications with photosensitivity.
It will burn the skin. Do not take a chance.


----------



## blackli (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm on methotrexate and had to stop some laser hair removal sessions due to photo sensitivity. If the drug is known to cause sensitivity, any reputable laser technician won't proceed.  I had to fill out a questionnaire on every visit and this was one of the questions.  Not worth the 3 rd degree burns.


----------



## Hivey (May 29, 2016)

I have been on remicade for almost a year now and have had laser hair removal.   I have never had any issues.  I do however caution you to check out the type of laser that is being used.  The machine I had work done with is called 'Sharplight'.  I have heard other people say that some other machines 'hurt', the Sharplight does not at all.  I have been told that this one is a higher end laser.  Also investigate the technician to see how much training they received.   Some are sketchy!   Hope this helps.


----------



## sickmom (May 29, 2016)

Not really the same thing but I had a mole removed and some hairs kept growing where it used to be. The doctor told me to use sunscreen for at least 6 months after removal and avoid the sun. I asked him about the hairs and he said laser is fine as it's not UV. Lasers have joule settings so they are adjusted to skin type.


----------



## Tesscorm (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  FWIW, I had to see a derm recently and took the opportunity to ask about remi and laser hair removal.  Derm said she doesn't have concerns with remi and lasers, there is much more concern with patients taking thioprines.

S hasn't gone ahead with it yet mainly due to scheduling (ie away at school, remi apptmts, etc.) but will if/when he goes ahead, I'll update if he has any problems.


----------



## Jess23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Tess, any update on laser hair removal? Has S done it? I am really looking into doing laser hair removal myself and I am currently on remicade so any info would be greatly appreciated! I'm also just scared of the risks but I really want to know if it's possible to do it??

Thanks


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Jess,

S has had the laser removal a few times with no issues.  After the treatment, there's no redness or soreness.  And, he does have it done on the same weekend as he has remi.  Coincidentally, we found a technician who is on humira for psoriasis.  She's used the laser treatment for herself and had no issues either.

We will probably stop until he finishes school tho... not a remicade related issue but, for the removal to be successful, it needs to be repeated regularly.  Right now, S is not able to commit to an apptmt every 4 weeks consistently.  And with gaps of two months or more btwn treatments, it just a waste of money.  So, do be sure you're ready for the commitment, time and money wise.

Good luck!  Update how it goes with you!


----------



## More Than Pickles (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm on Remicade and have completed three laser hair removal treatments.  No redness, no swelling. I also rarely burn in the sun with minimal sunblock and I live in florida. I would say overall, if you generally do fairly well with sunlight, meaning you don't burn as a general rule, laser hair removal with a trained professional, you should be fine. The laser used on me has various settings, my doctor used a lower spectrum based on my skin the first time, then turned it up since no issues were seen. And the best news......the hair is almost gone!! It's nice to have a doctor's appointment go as planned and treat myself. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## eleanor_rigby (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh crap I'm on azathioprine and get laser hair removal on my face done every couple of months! Might need to ask my GI about this. I do not experience redness or burns or anything from it. Am I increasing my risk of skin cancer though? That is my concern? :ybatty:


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 12, 2017)

I would check with your GI.  My understanding is that aza may increase photosensitivity and that may include laser???  But, I'm not 100% sure...  can't hurt to check.


----------



## Jess23 (Nov 1, 2017)

Update- I did in fact proceed with laser hair removal. I'm on my 4th session and so far absolutely no issues yay!! The results are amazing I have hardly any hair left. I have crohns and am taking remicade, but laser isn't a problem for me. I would advise a doctor however if you are taking azathioprine as that does make your skin photosensitive.
xx


----------

